# Tape delay, tape eco (hecho)



## Dano (Dic 19, 2010)

Esto va dedicado a aquellos que les gustan los efectos vintage, si el vintage no te va mejor ni leas el tema.

Si muchachos si, seguro estan mirando este tema porque alguna vez pensaron en tener un tape (Echo delay) delay, pero cuando entraron a Ebay o alguna web de comercio on-line vieron los precios y enseguida miraron otro artículo.
No son para menos los precios, son obras de ingeniería de los 60’ 70’.
Marcas que se dedicaron a esto fueron Roland (RE-101, RE-201, RE-301, RE-401, RE-501) , WEM (con su famoso Copycat), Echoplex (Fulltone hoy produce uno igual al de los 70 a unos precios para mirarlos detrás de la vidriera) y Winson, esos son los mas famosos, podrán ver sus fotos y comprender el funcionamiento.

En Google hay unos proyectos pero son realmente básicos, y no tienen ajuste de tiempo del delay (el punto mas importante), usan unos cassettes modificados en un deck doble.
Esa fue una de las razones que me llevaron a hacerlo.

No voy a ser muy descriptivo sobre el sistema de funcionamiento porque realmente es simple.

Básicamente una cinta magnética que pasa por una cabezal de borrado, luego por uno de grabación y finalmente uno de reproducción.

Esto simplemente daría un efecto de delay (la señal estaría retrasada un tiempo con respecto a la original) lo que proporcionaría solo una repetición, esta configuración es raramente usada por lo general se requieren mas; la solución es agregar una retroalimentación (conocida como Feedback)  entre la señal de salida del tape y la de entrada. El nivel de retroalimentación que tenga el sistema resultara como mas o menos eco.

Con un feedback suficientemente alto se puede lograr que esa parte de sonido quede en un loop infinito (este punto es relativo porque la cinta magnética no es perfecta y va deformando el sonido), y luego arriba de ese loop agregarle mas sonidos logrando un gran loop, es interesante lo que se puede obtener (este tipo de configuración se usa en guitarra para hacer overdubbing o dubbing. ).

Fotos de mi tape delay 5.2, es la versión 5 que le hice unos agregados (me gusta tener registro de lo que hago… (si soy raro))
Lo armé en plástico porque me resulta fácil trabajar con el, la versión final será en metal (?).




El diseño tiene cierta similitud al Echoplex, como se ve el cabezal de reproducción se puede mover sobre un riel de plástico, eso modifica el tiempo del eco.
Como se ve la posición de uso es vertical, aproveché la gravedad a mi favor.

Todavía no está terminado, pero 100% funcional, el nucleo del proyecto era que el tiempo del delay pudiera ser modificado. El resto de los controles como feedback, nivel de entrada, nivel de salida lo hago desde la consola (mas abajo explico como hacer el ruteo).
Otro punto que pretendía hacer cumplir es que el aparato debía usar cinta de cassette de BIAS común.

Para empezar a hacerlo lo mejor es tener varios grabadores cassetteros (en lo posible funcionando) para desarmar, procuren que los cabezales esten medianamente bien.



Las partes básicas que van a componer el sistema son 4:

1-	Sistema de reproducción: Consta de un cabezal que será el encargado de reproducir todo lo grabado en la cinta mas un pre amplificador con un De-enfasis de 120uS. 
Lo que hice fue agarrar uno de los grabadores y sacarles el cabezal con toda la placa preamplificadora, mirando la placa vi cual era la entrada de tensión, saldias de audio y tierra.
Antes de sacar la placa lo mejor es apretar el boton play y ver que contactos se cierran, por lo general es solo uno que es el de motor (van a ver que existe un pulsador grande que es apretado solo cuando se graba, en el siguiente sistema explico mas).
Cuando retiremos la placa de su lugar debemos suplantar los actuadores mecánicos que actuaban sobre los switchs por alambres que los mantengan apretados simplmente se saca el switch y se le hace el puente correspondiente con estaño.



2-	Sistema de grabación es igual al sistema de grabación, hacemos lo mismo que       antes solo que esta vez apretamos play + rec, de esta forma le decimos al deck que estamos grabando, miramos cuales switch se apretan, retiramos la placa y replicamos los switch apretados con soldaduras o con alambres.
      Nuevamente identificamos cable de alimentación, entrada de audio y tierra.



3-	Sistema de tracción, es el encargado de hacer mover la cinta a una velocidad constante, mi sistema lo hice sacandole todo a la casetera, dejando solo el motor con su polea, la correa, la polea que mueve el eje de tracción (voy a llamarle polea2) y el rodillo de goma que ejerce presión sobre la cinta.
Una modificación que implemente fue aumentar la distancia entre el motor y la polea2, para poder usar otro tipo de correas (unas lineas abajo explico) las correas que tenía el casettero estaban bastante mal y tampoco tenía ganas de ir a comprar originales. 
La nueva correa implementada es simplemente una banda elástica de las que venden en las papelerías, como en el diseño original del casettero no lograban buena tracción lo que hice fue aumentar la distancia entre los ejes donde iba a ser usada.
Un extra que hice por gusto fue modificarle al motor el control de RPMs para poder regularlas, pero esa es una modificación electrónica y específica de cada motor, no todos usan el mismo circuito integrado.





4-	Sistema de borrado, en mi caso simplemente saqué de los dos decks que          desarme, el cabezal de borrado, que son por lo general un iman con una cubierta de plástico.
Los sistemas mas profesionales usan un cabezal igual que el de grabacion/reproducción pero que simplmente reproducen un BIAS alterno lo suficientemente alto como para borrar la información, pero bajo para no generar ningún ruido de fondo.
El bias AC tambien se usa en el cabezal de grabación,  es necesario por el ciclo de histéresis, se necesita un minimo de campo magnético para superar un margen donde la cinta no se magnetiza (no me acuerdo del nombre, si alguien lo sabe avise, reversibilidad era?).




La dispoción de componentes, al igual que las vueltas que de la cinta es a elección de cada uno, mi consejo es que lo hagan lo mas simple posible, si la fricción es demasiada, el sistema de tracción no va a poder mantener las RPMs constantes provocando deformaciones en el sonido.

Algo que aprendí en el primer tape es que se le debe ejercer fuerza a la cinta contra el cabezal (para que se grabe y reproduzca, el cabezal de borrado (si es magnético) no necesita esto), lo que hice cortar de dos cassettes viejos la parte donde entra el cabezal, Luego sobre una plaquita nueva atornillé el cabezal y pegué el trozo de cassette, fijarse de que no haya demasiada presion entre la esponja (si alguien conoce el nombre nemotécnico avise) y el cabezal, sino la fricción será demasiada.




*Conectando el Tape a una consola (debe tener al menos un auxiliar).*

La salida del tape la conectan a un canal de la consola, y de la salida de un auxiliar de la consola a la entrada del tape.
Para que le llegue audio al tape: En otro canal conectamos un micrófono y subimos de a poco la perilla del auxiliar que estamos usando, de esta manera enviaremos sonido al tape, esos sonidos se graban y se reproducne por el cabezal de reproducción regresando a la consola por el canal de entrada que viene desde el tape.
Para generar el feedback suavemente aumentamos el potenciómetro auxiliar del canal de entrada del tape.


Creo que eso es todo, cualquier cosa avisan, espero que no falte nada.

Saludos y espero que lo disfruten.

*Muestra de sonido grabada.*

El sonido base es stereo solo que lo grabe en mono porque no me di cuenta... 

http://www.goear.com/listen/21cd1e4/tape-delay-eco

*Este artículo fue escrito por Dano exclusivamente para www.forosdeelectronica.com, prohibida la copia si no se hace referencia al autor y a www.forosdeelectronica.com .*

*Hice un pequeño arreglo en las fotos para evitar problemas, los links fueron renovados.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2010)

Que bien!!!!
    

Pero que bien!!!!!
    
*
Maestro!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 19, 2010)

Muuuy bueno che, te fe-li-ci-to!

Yo tenía ganas de armarme uno hace un tiempo, pero estaba en la duda de si no se escucharía un "plop" o algo parecido en el empalme de la cinta, en tu demo lo lo oí para nada. Cómo empalmaste la cinta vos?
Me gustó mucho la idea de usar el cablecanal como guía para el cabezal, bastante ingenioso che!

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Dic 19, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Muuuy bueno che, te fe-li-ci-to!
> 
> Yo tenía ganas de armarme uno hace un tiempo, pero estaba en la duda de si no se escucharía un "plop" o algo parecido en el empalme de la cinta, en tu demo lo lo oí para nada. Cómo empalmaste la cinta vos?
> Me gustó mucho la idea de usar el cablecanal como guía para el cabezal, bastante ingenioso che!
> ...



Te estaba contestando mientras bounceaba un tema y se me murió la pc, va de nuevo la respuesta 

Gracias por darse una vuelta por un post como éste, hoy en día todos quieren efectos digitales y no aprecian el arte antiguo (con sus pro y sus contras).

La cinta la empalmo con adhesivo de contacto (poxiran, novopre, pegamil), hay que tener cuidado de que la unión quede perfectamente alineada, sino la cinta hace se mueve (zigzaguea) y hace desastres en el sonido.

Aunque no se escucha ningún plop de fondo se siente como un crujido que es producido por el pre del cabezal de grabación, no son los clásicos 50,100Hz ni el BIAS es algo raro, cuando tenga a mano otro pre lo cambio y veo.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Dic 20, 2010)

:buenpost:Mi mas sincera enhorabuena Dano. Es un proyecto a tener en cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2010)

*! ! Hermoso Aparato ¡ ¡*


----------



## sony (Dic 20, 2010)

dano ya eres famoso hasta en la pajinas gringas esta saliendo este proyecto ahi te mensionan a ti y a foros de elecronica felicidades
saludos
http://hackaday.com/2010/12/20/tape-delay-made-from-recycled-cassette-decks/


----------



## Dano (Dic 20, 2010)

sony dijo:


> dano ya eres famoso hasta en la pajinas gringas esta saliendo este proyecto ahi te mensionan a ti y a foros de elecronica felicidades
> saludos
> http://hackaday.com/2010/12/20/tape-delay-made-from-recycled-cassette-decks/



Gracias.

:O interesante, como colocaron correctamente los derechos de autor se merecen tener el artículo. 

Hice un arreglo a los derechos de copia... (cualquier idea es bienvenida porque de leyes no tengo ni idea )

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2010)

Muy bonito artefacto Dano 

Yo había hecho uno con un pasamagazine que permitía reciclar permenentemente la cinta.

Le había puesto 5 cabezas reproductoras , cada una con un potenciómetro , sin Feedback.

Y variando la velocidad de la cinta se juntaban o separaban los echos . . .  aunque variaba la ecualización 

*¡ Te Felicito che !*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2010)

Esta es una foto del dispensador continuo de cinta de un equipo de estudio que trabaja con el mismo principio que el diseño de Dano.

​


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 21, 2010)

Te iba a mandar un MP y al final me olvidé Dano, lo mandé yo a HaD  (De paso un poco de publicidad para el foro, porque HaD lo ve muchísima gente ).

Muy lindo el coso con toda la cinta, debe haber unos cuaaaaaaantos metros de cinta ahí me imagino!

Si les interesa el tema de empalmar las cintas y no lo vieron, acá hablamos algo de eso: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/taller-manualidades-empalmar-cintas-audio-48688/


----------



## Dano (Dic 21, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta es una foto del dispensador continuo de cinta de un equipo de estudio que trabaja con el mismo principio que el diseño de Dano.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 44925​



La Versión 1 y 2 eran de esa manera pero horizontales (igual al tape echo de Roland), pero la cinta cassette al tener tan poco ancho no se mantenía vertical y se doblaba enredandose entre si (supongo que si el sistema tuviera mas presición y una buena alineación se puede lograr eso), al final giré la máquina 90 grados y la gravedad me ayudó bastante.


----------



## Electronec (Dic 24, 2010)

Una duda Dano:

¿ Son dos cabezales de borrado (blanco y azul) ? Si es así, ¿ me podrias explicar el motivo ?
¿ Quizas mas eficacia a la hora de realizar esa acción ?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> ....¿ Son dos cabezales de borrado (blanco y azul) ? Si es así, ¿ me podrias explicar el motivo ?......


Si no se borrara en algún momento, la cinta mantendría toda la información aplicada y llegaría a superponerse grabaciones viejas con la que se efectúa en ese momento.

El proceso comienza con el borrado, luego se graba y se va reproduciendo con varias cabezas.
Cuanto más alejadas de la cabeza de grabación, mayor será el retardo en la reproducción (Delay) 
También se realimenta una parte de la señal al sistema de grabación para conseguir efecto de eco (Repetición).
Eligiendo: Una o varias cabezas de reproducción y la velocidad de la cinta se pueden crear infinidad de posibilidades, desde simular una ambiente (Con reverberación) a un eco o lo que emplean muchos cantantes, hacer una reverberación muy corta sumada a la señal original del micrófono para darle "Cuerpo" a la voz.



Dano dijo:


> La Versión 1 y 2 eran de esa manera pero horizontales .......



Un secreto, por favor que no se entere nadie, se puede mejorar el desplazamiento de la cinta sin fin si la lubricas con polvo de grafito.
Lo ideal sería conseguir la cinta de 1/4 ' de los viejos reproductores de magacine esta era pre-lubricada y de buen grosor como para soportar la reproducción continua. 
Pero tiene el problema de que necesitas cabezas para cinta de 1/4 ' que son mucho mas difíciles de conseguir que las de 1/8 '


----------



## Electronec (Dic 24, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no se borrara en algún momento, la cinta mantendría toda la información aplicada y llegaría a superponerse grabaciones viejas con la que se efectúa en ese momento.



Eso lo tengo claro. Mi pregunta va referida;
a que en los equipos Tape, consta un solo cabezal de borrado y en las imagenes del proyecto de Dano, creo ver dos.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Dano (Dic 26, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Una duda Dano:
> 
> ¿ Son dos cabezales de borrado (blanco y azul) ? Si es así, ¿ me podrias explicar el motivo ?
> ¿ Quizas mas eficacia a la hora de realizar esa acción ?
> ...



El motivo mayor es mejorar el borrado, además de dar tensión.

El borrado es mejor en el punto de unión de la cinta, por lo general se tiende a mover un poco (no mucho, pero lo sufiente para que el borrado no sea al 100%), los dos cabezales tienen una leve diferencia de altura (propia del armado) que permite cubrir un mayor rango en la cinta.

La misma cuando pasa por estos cabezales magnetizados de forma permanente, genera cierta atracción provocando fricción y tensión, eso ayuda mas adelante cuando debe pasar por los heads de grabación y reproducción.

Saludos

PD: Disculpen la tardanza, andaba de vacaciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no se borrara en algún momento, la cinta mantendría toda la información aplicada y llegaría a superponerse grabaciones viejas con la que se efectúa en ese momento.
> 
> El proceso comienza con el borrado, luego se graba y se va reproduciendo con varias cabezas.
> Cuanto más alejadas de la cabeza de grabación, mayor será el retardo en la reproducción (Delay)
> ...


 


¿ Y usar una cinta de VHS con los cabezales propios de audio de una máquina de esas ? 


Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y usar una cinta de VHS con los cabezales propios de audio de una máquina de esas ? .....


Se puede, pero es un desperdicio ya que la pista de audio es muy estrecha respecto al ancho total de la cinta.
La cinta en general es de buena calidad como para sistemas continuos.

Ahora que si te consigues alguna que otra cabeza de grabador de audio de 1/2' la cosa cambia.

​


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Recontrafelicitaciones Dano una verdadera genialidad, una verdadera muestra de como entender el principio de algo y llevarlo a la práctica con los elementos que se posee...

Due metri

Claro que se puede utilizar la cinta de VHS, dado el ancho de esa cinta se presta para otro tripo de aplicaciones como grabar en multipista, algo que muy pocos sabe y o recuerdan, que la grabación en cinta es de alta calidad, lamentablemente lo más cercano que tenemos como recuerdo es el cassette cuya velocidad, cuando salio era muy baja comparada con los sistemas de cinta abierta.

Mientras en el casette la velocidad es de 3 3/4 pulg/S para los magnetofonos abiertos son 3 3/4, 7 1/2 15 y 30 pulg/S para una cinta normal a 3 3/4 el limite de frecuencia esta en los 14Khz en 7 1/2 esta en los 18Khz, en 15 esta en los 22Khz y para 30 llega a los 26Khz

Los cassettes no podian aumentar la velocidad porque directamente no cabria en el cartucho, para mejorar la calidad se trabajo sobre los tipos de cintas y su ecualización...

A manera de dato, hasta la segunda guerra los americanos e ingleses no conocian la alta fidelidad en cinta, y por eso era un medio de segundo orden,
Durante la segunda guerra, cuando los aliados escuchaban las emisiones de los alemanes creian que eran orquestas en vivo, ya que desconocian la polarización del cabezal en alta frecuencia para evitar que el mismo se sature prematuramente, esa técnica se aplico masivamente a los sistemas de cinta abierta, alcanzando gran popularidad... Cuando Philpps inventa el cassette alla por los 60's como era un medio de entretenimiento económico no tenian la técnica de polarización del cabezal de grabación, pero luego debido al exito masivo que obtuvo en el público se aplico y se fue mejorando paulatinamente hasta llegar a las cintas de tipo IV que tienen una calidad algo superior al CD, pero llegaron tarde....

Asi que Due Metri si quieres emprender algo con una vhs adelante, recorda que tenes que utilzar la ecualización que trae la máquina que esta prevista para esa velocidad de cinta

Para una mejor utilización de la cinta podes utilizar otros tipos de cabezales adjunto algunas muestras de Nakano Permalloy fijate en el sitio web hay de todo


----------



## Electronec (Dic 27, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> El motivo mayor es mejorar el borrado, además de dar tensión.
> 
> El borrado es mejor en el punto de unión de la cinta, por lo general se tiende a mover un poco (no mucho, pero lo sufiente para que el borrado no sea al 100%), los dos cabezales tienen una leve diferencia de altura (propia del armado) que permite cubrir un mayor rango en la cinta......



Gracias Dano. Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 27, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se puede, pero es un desperdicio ya que la pista de audio es muy estrecha respecto al ancho total de la cinta.
> La cinta en general es de buena calidad como para sistemas continuos.
> 
> Ahora que si te consigues alguna que otra cabeza de grabador de audio de 1/2' la cosa cambia.
> ...



Me parece que se refirió a usar una cabeza de 1/4 de un pasamagazine con una cinta de 1/2 de VHS.
Igual conseguir una cabeza de 1/2 y usar una cinta de VHS estaría lindo calculo 

[No-se-nada-de-vhs] No se podrá usar el cabezal que se usa para grabar video sobre el vhs, pero para grabar audio? Me parece que no, pero ante la duda.. _preguntando se llega a roma._ [/No-se-nada-de-vhs]

PD: Ví pasamagazines por 80$ (japoneses) y creo que menos también en el sitio de compra-venta que todos conocemos, por si a alguien le interesa


----------



## Lauta (Feb 24, 2011)

me parece que una solucion muy copada para el tema de la cinta es usar disketes. se que es una lamina magnetica y el principio es el mismo que los cassettes pero habria que probar a ver que pasa. en teoria tendriamos una cinta "sin-fin" sin ruidos y cuando se estropea solo hay que cambiar el diskete. lo pruevo y les cuento.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 24, 2011)

Lauta dijo:


> me parece que una solucion muy copada para el tema de la cinta es usar disketes. se que es una lamina magnetica y el principio es el mismo que los cassettes pero habria que probar a ver que pasa. en teoria tendriamos una cinta "sin-fin" sin ruidos y cuando se estropea solo hay que cambiar el diskete. lo pruevo y les cuento.



Esperamos tus progresos. 

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 24, 2011)

Si bien el principio son semejantes, la huella mágnetica que deja no es la misma, en un disquete es muy angosta y múy débil en comparación a la cinta de Audio, y por otro lado la rápidez con que un disquete se rompe, te puede dejar "tirado" en medio de una sesión, en cambio la cinta no.
La huella de audio necesita cierta impronta para que tenga calidad.
Es preferible utilizar la cinta de VHS, aunque sea con un cabezal de casette, con la vntaja de poder utilizar 4 de estos, multiplicando la duración de la cinta. En cuanto a cabezales se pueden utilzar los los sistemas de cinta abierta







http://www.nakano-permalloy.co.jp/e_shield_devices.html
Cabezales de todos los tamaños para todos los gustos


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 24, 2011)

dano, que buen trabajo me quede asombrado, sos un genio......

perdón, pero una duda, busque *HaD* en google pero me aparese como verbo gringo....
me podrian decir que es? 
tomasito dijo:





> lo mandé yo a HaD  (De paso un poco de publicidad para el foro, porque HaD lo ve muchísima gente ).


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 5, 2011)

HaD singifica *Hack-a-Day*, es un blog que miro todos los días y que es muy visitado, te recomiendo que le pegues una mirada, está todo en inglés pero hay muchísimas cosas *muy* interesantes (y obviamente muchas otras que no tanto también, como en todo). www.hackaday.com

Lauta, yo he visto audio grabado en disketes, pero debido a la velocidad con la que trabajan (300rpm) el tiempo que se puede grabar es ínfimo. Tené en cuenta que si gira 300 veces por minuto, son 5 vueltas por segundo, osea que podrías grabar loops de 200 milisegundos  

PD: *Retomo mi pregunta de no-sé-nada-de-vhs:* ¿No se puede usar la cabeza que graba video para grabar audio, no?


Saludos.


----------



## Vitruvio (Mar 12, 2011)

Espectacular Dano !. Sin palabras ...


----------



## Cisco (Abr 13, 2011)

Dano, no te conozco pero este post y lo que hiciste es realmente bueno, y muy motivador para quienes gustan de los efectos analogicos y lo mecánico!!

Un grande!!


----------



## Xander (Abr 17, 2011)

¡Hermoso!...¿A caso leí que tiene FeedBack!...?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 17, 2011)

Si te quedo duda relee el articulo esta todo alli y muy bien explicado


----------



## fedemusso (May 11, 2012)

podrian explicarme detalladamente como se conectaron las cabezas grabadora, borradora y de playback porq no se que pin es que cosa, no se donde esta el vivo, la tierra si es el in si es el out
gracias


----------



## elgriego (May 11, 2012)

Tomasito dijo:


> PD: *Retomo mi pregunta de no-sé-nada-de-vhs:* ¿No se puede usar la cabeza que graba video para grabar audio, no?
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Hola tomasito,Directamente, no se puede ,habria que convertir la imformacion de audio en un seudo video,y perrear el servo de la maquina Vhs,Seria complicar demasiado las cosas ,igualmente en la decada del 80 ,Sony habia fabricado una interface que permitia grabar audio sobre un vhs y con un rango de unos 90db,era un hibrido analogico digital,que tuvo mucha repercusion por aquellos tiempos,Tambien existieron unos multipista de 8 trks que grababan digitalmente sobre un casete svhs.

Para hacer una camara a cinta tambien se podrian usar cabezales comunes ,de audio ,y una cinta sin fin de un carrete abierto hogareño,en los 80 habia muchas que trabjaban de esa manera ,luego con lo digital y los racks de efectos todo cambio.

Saludos.


----------

